# Berlin Lake Area Fishing Report 4/24/20



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

Hi everyone, 

With a recent influx of negative direct messages and comments on our reports as if we are creating false reports has led us to reconsider spending the time and effort we do on this site. If our reports disappear off the site, please reach out to us directly and we will point you to the new reports. Many of you have been very kind with your messages and we appreciate that, but the amount of time and effort it takes to get those messages is extremely demotivating and frustrating to receive, and its far easier for us to not post here and attempt to manage updates and comments. 

White Bass- The white bass have continued to be caught, but fishing was much tougher this week with the lack of rain, and the numbers were down versus last week. Most anglers are getting a handful of fish or no fish at all as they are coming in waves. With more rain typically comes more fish, so we expect over the next few days to see more fish coming back up the river. Fishermen in kayaks are having more success than anglers fishing from shore. 

Yesterday multiple anglers in kayaks fishing the river reported up to 5-15 fish and a handful of wipers. 

Hot Baits: White and Pink Rooster Tails, Panfish Assassins

Walleye - Walleye have been very slow as they are still laying on the bottom of the lake waiting to move to more shallow water. With the weather we have been having, we still feel its about a week or so away before they are heading into the willows. Target them with Northland Fireball jigs or Nuckleball Jigs, tipped with nightcrawlers or leeches when they move up. 


Saugeye- Atwood continues to produce saugeye, but they have slowed a bit towards the end of the week.. Anglers are finding them in front of the cemetary as well as below the spillway being caught on jigs/crawlers, Erie Dearies, or Hawg Harness Mayfly Rigs. 


Crappie- Crappie are still very deep due to the low water temperatures. The water temp needs to be about 60 degrees in order for them to move up to more shallow water in the bays and near the banks, so we are still a ways away. Keep an eye on the water temperature to target them. 


We have reports of the crappie fishing being very good under the Greenbower bridge on minnows in the evening last night but the fishing space was limited, and it was only for a few hours. . 


Catfish- Catfishing has been excellent in Berlin in shallow water from the banks. Find an area where the water is warmer, and catfish have been found there. We have seen multiple stringers caught over the last week and 


Hot Baits: Nightcrawlers on Santee Rigs, Cut Shad on Santee Rigs 


Wipers- No wipers this week. However, with this rain we are expecting, we expect the fishing to be very good at the spots like the Deer Creek Spillway to be very busy with fishermen as this is the spot that they have been coming to over the last 3 years late in April after some rain. 

Target them with 4-5” shad baits, swimbaits, or nightcrawlers.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

mike ,theres always a few who are just down right nasty, don,t hurt the rest of us who think your reports are great. best thing we,ve had in a long time. come guys tell mike we like his reports.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

I am with Bountyhunter on this one, I appreciate the reports you put on here very much. You are going to have the one or two that think their opinion actually matter, these are also the people that have probably never stepped into your shop or have been there very little. So don't let a couple ruin what the rest of us always look forward to. But I also understand how frustrating people can be.


----------



## Buckeyesnookhunter60 (Apr 21, 2020)

I agree With both Bountyhunter and BuckeyeFishin07 I dont know if it is possible to block individuals that are not desirable to read your post but that would be a way to stop the problem


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

For every negative reply that you get there are dozens of people who appreciate your reports. You often only hear feedback from the negative people. It’s that way in every business. I have never fished in your area, but I make it a point to read all of your reports. They are very informative and can translate to success in other bodies if water as well. Thanks for the reports, keep them coming! Ignore the haters!


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Always some ding dongs around here that think just because someone else caught them and they didn't that the report isn't accurate. Keep doing what you are, it's appreciated by many more than the few a holes that like to throw stones when they can't catch fish


----------



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

Thank you for your reports very timely and informative. Look forward to reading them! Keep up the good work...


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm with these guys. Screw the negative Nancys. Keep those awesome reports coming! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Tall Tales, please if you haven’t already, put a secure Reports Tips box outside your shop. I would gladly drop a few bucks in every time I pass by. Your reports are like Christmas morning when I see a new one. But.... I completely understand your frustration. I appreciate all you do!


----------



## mooseman (Apr 3, 2008)

Tall Tales said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> With a recent influx of negative direct messages and comments on our reports as if we are creating false reports has led us to reconsider spending the time and effort we do on this site. If our reports disappear off the site, please reach out to us directly and we will point you to the new reports. Many of you have been very kind with your messages and we appreciate that, but the amount of time and effort it takes to get those messages is extremely demotivating and frustrating to receive, and its far easier for us to not post here and attempt to manage updates and comments.
> 
> ...


----------



## mooseman (Apr 3, 2008)

Your reports are appreciated by a lot of local fisherman, don't let negative people stop you thanks for the information.


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

Keep posting. Everyone can take what they want from it. Ignore the negative comments. Plus, it is a good business decision for you to post.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

I would not give up on your reports, they are spot on for berlin I know I fish there a lot. but you always have some people who think you just go to these fish spots and the fish should just jump in their boat, first you have to know how to catch them......rookies


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

I feel you are doing a great service to the fisherman in this area. I hope that you ignore the few that are negative since I think from the response here that you have 98% or more happy what you report.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

I wouldn’t get too bent outta shape over the negative commentary of one individual. Especially one whom has been a member here for 8 years and providing nothing to the forums 103 measly posts nothing useful. Just leeching and complaining. 

Your posts are refreshing informative & much appreciated by the majority of contributing members here. Please don’t let a negative lurking leech stop you from sharing and helping others here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

Really appreciate the work you do! Reports are great for myself and many others! Keep up the good work!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krazy4Fish (Jun 13, 2008)

I really appreciate your reports and will continue to bring my business to you. 
You be you!!
Thanks so much

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## snapper (Aug 18, 2011)

I agree with all the above. I’ve kind of backed off the inland lakes since I’ve been spending more time on Lake Erie, but I always look forward to your reports. You actually helped me out a couple times last year that I did go to Berlin, and I told you I’d stop by and buy at your store anytime I go to Berlin or Milton in the future. Well this evening I stopped and got some night crawlers out of the machine. 
My fishing report is not a great one. I got to the lake about 600 and went to the dam area and didn’t really mark anything, water temp was 53. I fished until 745 and got 1 white perch. I seen 1 other boat catch 1 fish,but couldn’t make out if it was a crappie or white perch.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Your reports have always been accurate for me and greatly appreciated. Keep up with the reports. They may not always get replied to but they are working and the majority of us that fish the area look forward to your reports. Especially for those of us who drive hour and a half or more to fish there So thank you.


----------



## bigeasy (Jun 12, 2017)

Please keep the reports coming. I had a couple banner days last year using the info you provided.


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

I always appreciate your report! Dont listen to the bums. Your reports are pretty accurate. The river is still chilly . Temps up and down. White bass barely bit under 50 55 degrees. Rain needs to come they'll get active. I caught some little males last wk. So forget about the bum! We appreciate your reports!!


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

I do not fish Berlin, Sir, but i ALWAYS look forward to your posts. I really enjoy your photos, like the young man last year with all the very big walleyes he caught.
Like all the fellas above already said......don't even think about the trolls.
I can imagine what you go through to post acurate info on here and don't envy your job. 
Thanks alot for what you do, the majority of us love it.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

I fished from the damn to willow creek yesterday, temps ranged from 53-58 degrees. Crappie are still sitting pretty deep, caught fish from 18-36 feet. We need a couple of days of sunshine and mid 60’s get things going. Probably caught close to 35 fish it only kept 8 crappie from 10.5-13” along with 2 channel cats for the grill. All caught on minnows and roadrunners in pink.


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

Tall Tales said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> With a recent influx of negative direct messages and comments on our reports as if we are creating false reports has led us to reconsider spending the time and effort we do on this site. If our reports disappear off the site, please reach out to us directly and we will point you to the new reports. Many of you have been very kind with your messages and we appreciate that, but the amount of time and effort it takes to get those messages is extremely demotivating and frustrating to receive, and its far easier for us to not post here and attempt to manage updates and comments.
> 
> ...


You should continue with work


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

Tall Tales said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> With a recent influx of negative direct messages and comments on our reports as if we are creating false reports has led us to reconsider spending the time and effort we do on this site. If our reports disappear off the site, please reach out to us directly and we will point you to the new reports. Many of you have been very kind with your messages and we appreciate that, but the amount of time and effort it takes to get those messages is extremely demotivating and frustrating to receive, and its far easier for us to not post here and attempt to manage updates and comments.
> 
> ...


You should continue, unabated, with your reporting! You have many more fans and people who enjoy your posts than those haters would lead you to believe. If they a have a problem with your work don't read the posts. Keep going, no matter what. Some don't get it... early spring fishing might be up and down or spotty at best. Hold on man, better days are coming. I rely on your posts for fishing Berlin and the surrounding watershed, so please keep it going.


----------



## walleyechaser (Apr 13, 2004)

I always look for your reports please don't stop. I was at Berlin yesterday and didn't catch anything but it was still good to get out. The fish I marked from the 225 launch up to the old railroad bridge were all sitting on the bottom in around 25 ft of water like you said.


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Mike.....Tall Tales does a fantastic job for fisherpeople.....novice to well seasoned......runs a great shop.....knows what we want and need.....excellent knowledge......support his shop.......he works for us.

Example.....getting Gold Big O's made custom.....nobody else would do that much time and effort.


----------



## EDE (Nov 6, 2015)

Tall Tales said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> With a recent influx of negative direct messages and comments on our reports as if we are creating false reports has led us to reconsider spending the time and effort we do on this site. If our reports disappear off the site, please reach out to us directly and we will point you to the new reports. Many of you have been very kind with your messages and we appreciate that, but the amount of time and effort it takes to get those messages is extremely demotivating and frustrating to receive, and its far easier for us to not post here and attempt to manage updates and comments.
> 
> ...


----------



## EDE (Nov 6, 2015)

I do not fish up that way but enjoy your reports. There are always a few jerks.


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

Fished the mahoning bye 225. 29 white bass caught all males 1 tiny smallmouth . All on pink 1/8 rooster tail and chartreuse and black road runner.


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

I'll post the rest pics later. Didnt take pics of all them. I'm a fisherman not a photographer. Not really into taking pics of fish or the deer I kill. But I had to for tales. The fish are biting and have been . Keep your reports coming!! And like i said before temp hits 50 or better they'll bite. Temp was 55


----------



## Mattiba (Apr 7, 2020)

Tall Tales said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> With a recent influx of negative direct messages and comments on our reports as if we are creating false reports has led us to reconsider spending the time and effort we do on this site. If our reports disappear off the site, please reach out to us directly and we will point you to the new reports. Many of you have been very kind with your messages and we appreciate that, but the amount of time and effort it takes to get those messages is extremely demotivating and frustrating to receive, and its far easier for us to not post here and attempt to manage updates and comments.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately there’s a few people that think they rule the roost when it comes to fishing. I really appreciate your reports, so far your reports hav been spot on. That being said, I will always share information with anyone and I have no problem asking questions, there’s plenty of fish to go around.


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

Rain is falling!! Mahoning is gonna fire up !


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

I'm constantly checking in here for your reports. I'd be pretty bummed if you guys shut them down! 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

tim sapara said:


> Rain is falling!! Mahoning is gonna fire up !


U


----------



## bigragu (Jan 7, 2010)

Always appreciate your reports. They provide us old guys assistance in determining if hooking, towing, etc. is worth the effort...….KEEP THEM COMING, PLEASE!!


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

UPDATE: One of our regulars caught 3 white bass in ten minutes about an hour ago testing out a new rod and reel. He was near Gaskill/225 bridge area of the river. 

Thank you for all of your kind words and support and your business as well. I have not had time to read all of them yet, but I will as I make time as the white bass run slows down.


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

Tall Tales said:


> UPDATE: One of our regulars caught 3 white bass in ten minutes about an hour ago testing out a new rod and reel. He was near Gaskill/225 bridge area of the river.
> 
> Thank you for all of your kind words and support and your business as well. I have not had time to read all of them yet, but I will as I make time as the white bass run slows down.


Started yesterday 28 whites and a tiny small mouth.5pm til 8. Posted pics last night! Thanks for your reports !!


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

tim sapara said:


> Started yesterday 28 whites and a tiny small mouth.5pm til 8. Posted pics last night! Thanks for your reports !!


Tim....Not trying to insult you, you gave a good report. The bass in your pick is a little LMB, not a SMB, if that's a pic of your bass. Keep up the reports and good luck. Hang in there Tall Tales....


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

The crik is rising


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

Hatchetman said:


> Tim....Not trying to insult you, you gave a good report. The bass in your pick is a little LMB, not a SMB, if that's a pic of your bass. Keep up the reports and good luck. Hang in there Tall Tales....


better eyes then my 50 yr ones!


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

Hatchetman said:


> Tim....Not trying to insult you, you gave a good report. The bass in your pick is a little LMB, not a SMB, if that's a pic of your bass. Keep up the reports and good luck. Hang in there Tall Tales....


Lol no insult man. You got to care to be insulted !!


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

UPDATE #2: Another regular customer reported he caught about 5 wipers on bigger minnows yesterday fishing at Walborn and that the wipers were feeding on bait near the surface.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

just got back from a ride,cars at rt225 bridge[by tale tailsshop] guys at greenbower bridge. guys at wal born far north causeway. one guy had three white bass. p.s mike over 1000, hits you must be the guy. keep up the reports.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Friday afternoon, I launched from German Church Rd. ramp. 1st time fishing that section of the lake except from a bridge abutment a few weeks ago. Found nothing deep. Pulled up to some flooded willows near 225 and saw fish smashing minnows in the willows! Ended up catching 2 white bass and 3 catfish in the hour I fished there before dark. Had 1 cat break my line and another white bass come unhooked. Had other bites that I missed cause they hit hard and fast, but let go quick! Was using minnows on a small jighead under a bobber in the openings between the willows. Both white bass were full of eggs, 13" and 14". It was a fun hour of fishing! The bite shut down at sunset. Thanks for the tips, Tall Tales!


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

UPDATE: We are hearing of anglers getting over 100 white bass today as the water has started to drop. We have seen some customers as many as 3 or 4 times to buy more rooster tails today. Most of them are being caught from Gaskill to 225 bridge.


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Tall Tales said:


> UPDATE: We are hearing of anglers getting over 100 white bass today as the water has started to drop. We have seen some customers as many as 3 or 4 times to buy more rooster tails today. Most of them are being caught from Gaskill to 225 bridge.


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

Zanderis said:


> View attachment 354349


That's not really a drop


Zanderis said:


> View attachment 354349


Not much as far as a drop in river.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I was up this morning by the 225 area, walked down to the swing and nada.. no hits or misses.. water moving pretty good, talked to two other guys and same results.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

2280cfs from the meter in alliance today , how does one fish rooster tails with that volume of water moving? Those must be some REALLY heavy rooster tails......


----------



## StarkFisherman (May 17, 2008)

colonel594 said:


> 2280cfs from the meter in alliance today , how does one fish rooster tails with that volume of water moving? Those must be some REALLY heavy rooster tails......



Use a jig and twister tail when the water is like that. White, chartreuse, yellow, orange and pink. Most of the regulars on that river only use jigs. I always take two ultra lights. One with a rooster tail and the other with a jig.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

That’s what I was using today a jig on one pole and a vibrex on another one. To bad more rain is coming it will be awhile before it drops some.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Just got back. Water is moving pretty good. I put a 3 way on with 1/8 rooster on top, 1/4 jig on bottom. Worked pretty good. Caught one fish in about an hour then had to get some food in me. I left the jig/rooster set-up in a tree across the river if anyone wants to try it.


----------



## fischer86 (Sep 22, 2014)

Went and fished that area today.. Water is a little high and dirty but did get 3 and had one one did see someone else catch 2 also in the same area.. when the water goes back down should be good to go whenever that may be..


----------



## climbingsponge (Nov 7, 2008)

I went out there tonight from about 8:30pm to 9:45ish. Threw curly tail grubs and 4” Gulp minnows on an 1/8oz jig head. Tried a bunch of spots from upstream of Gaskill to the 225 bridge. No bites. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rayz of light (Mar 24, 2013)

Managed to nab 19 yesterday. 15 female to 4 males.


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

UPDATE: Our first customer of the day was in buying rooster tails and 2 & 3" chartreuse twister tails and reported he caught 40 last night next to Murphy's Muffler Shop.


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

UPDATE: Another customer is reporting fish caught on Green/Chartreuse Jigs and 1/8 and 1/6 oz White Rooster tails. He estimated that he caught about 50.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I fished last night in a kayak from Price St. to the spillway at Deer Creek. Used minnows on a jighead most of the night and threw a white spinner a little bit. I got no bites until I got to the spillway pool just before dark. Then, I caught 3 fish in the middle of the spillway pool in 10 minutes. Got 2 catfish and 1 wiper. It was my 1st wiper, so I was excited about that! All of the fish were about 1.5-2 lbs. I kayaked back in the dark and enjoyed the solitude! When I got to the Price street bridge, there were 4 guys on top of the bridge with gear out into the driving lane set up for a long night of fishing!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Just back from the mahoning by Berlin, the river dropped a lot overnight, and white bass all over, males and females hitting pink twisters and a silver vibrex. Could have caught more if I walked further downstream. Saw I guy when leaving lots of guys upstream.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

Nice report y’all! I think I may have to partake tomorrow morning!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StarkFisherman (May 17, 2008)

Murphys Muffler Shop, isn't that past where the dam is at on the river? If so, I didn't think that they could run past that dam?


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

I’ll be honest, never fished this but very intrigued and planning on attempting it in the morning. If anyone could pm me a good spot to start or any tips or anything it would be appreciated! I might have info to trade back with you if you’re interested in anything I can help with!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrose (Jul 16, 2012)

I say any report is a good report! I don’t fish the area, but read the reports..... why wouldn’t you? Keep it up.


----------



## TheHammer (Jan 13, 2020)

Hope this works. New member. New to the area. Thank you for posting. I learn a lot from others and enjoy the posts. Delete or expel negative nellies. 



Tall Tales said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> With a recent influx of negative direct messages and comments on our reports as if we are creating false reports has led us to reconsider spending the time and effort we do on this site. If our reports disappear off the site, please reach out to us directly and we will point you to the new reports. Many of you have been very kind with your messages and we appreciate that, but the amount of time and effort it takes to get those messages is extremely demotivating and frustrating to receive, and its far easier for us to not post here and attempt to manage updates and comments.
> 
> ...


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

40 white bass these I kept


----------



## Eyegagger (Jan 13, 2018)

You can't please them all. keep up the good work


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Here's another pic from one of my friends,,,, for the non-believers. ;>) 'Caught' more than 40.
Muddy water. Green twisters & jig,,, white didn't work.


----------



## JDonz (Apr 30, 2012)

Nice fish fellas!! Fish On n tight lines - hope everyone can enjoy and teach the little ones the love of the sport and respect for nature. Great group of guys here


----------



## climbingsponge (Nov 7, 2008)

I went out this morning and fished Gaskill from about 6:30-7:30. I got 3 pretty quickly on a 3” white curly tail on an 1/8oz jig head. I got one more on the homemade spinner you see here. (A buddy made the spinner). All 4 fish were caught on the upstream side of the Gaskill bridge. 
I was the 2nd car in the lot this morning, and there were about 10 when I left. 
I went over to Greenbower for a bit. No luck there, but I didn’t fish long. Still have to work!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

Just getting out here let’s see what I can’t get goin. Gonna support tall tales real quick and then get after it. Hopefully some white bass porn to come!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I was going to come out that way, but tried a trib at west branch and got two whites, tossed them back, should have gone a bit more to the river.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

On the board time to dial it in


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> On the board time to dial it in
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You get em cowboy


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

EDE said:


> I do not fish up that way but enjoy your reports. There are always a few jerks.


Always jerks...they hate without rhyme or logical reason! They can't fish either!


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

Here’s a few more, caught quite a few. Rolling out though cause nature calls, we all know how that is lol. Shoutout to snag and colonel for helping me out a bit and giving me some tips! Never been here before but felt like tryin something new. 1/8 ounce yellow jighead with a 3” chartreuse twister pulled 2, hot bait was the yellow head with a 3” white twister. White was pulling lots of fish. I’ll be back in next couple days, in the meantime enjoy the porn


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

There always going to be someone who complains As far as I'm concerned Mike You and your staff do a wonderful job reporting fishing catches as well as being knowledgeable in the field of fishing equipment that you sell Keep up the good work Mike or here Upland


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Here’s a few more, caught quite a few. Rolling out though cause nature calls, we all know how that is lol. Shoutout to snag and colonel for helping me out a bit and giving me some tips! Never been here before but felt like tryin something new. 1/8 ounce yellow jighead with a 3” chartreuse twister pulled 2, hot bait was the yellow head with a 3” white twister. White was pulling lots of fish. I’ll be back in next couple days, in the meantime enjoy the porn
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Them boots and shorts are sexy lol


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

set-the-drag said:


> Them boots and shorts are sexy lol


That’s my warm weather muddy area go to! If it ain’t muddy I’ll be rockin them camo crocs with socks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Here’s a few more, caught quite a few. Rolling out though cause nature calls, we all know how that is lol. Shoutout to snag and colonel for helping me out a bit and giving me some tips! Never been here before but felt like tryin something new. 1/8 ounce yellow jighead with a 3” chartreuse twister pulled 2, hot bait was the yellow head with a 3” white twister. White was pulling lots of fish. I’ll be back in next couple days, in the meantime enjoy the porn
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice catch today E!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

JDonz said:


> Nice fish fellas!! Fish On n tight lines - hope everyone can enjoy and teach the little ones the love of the sport and respect for nature. Great group of guys here


Good too see you changed your tune. Next time try contributing before you bash those who do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappie_commander (Apr 6, 2012)

Long time follower; first time posting. I always read the reports from Tall Tales. Called their shop today. The guys report was spot on and sent me to a better (more social distanced) spot. Stopped by their vending machine and stocked up. Got my first 2 WB in about 1hr of fishing. I’ll be back for more fish and to support their business.


----------



## crappie_commander (Apr 6, 2012)

Another guy showed me the path back to his spot and showed me a picture of his buddies catch yesterday an 80 gal cooler full of White bass. He said the water was about 2 ft higher yesterday and fish were on fire


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

I saw two guys walking out with a 5 gallon bucket each and then proceeded to head back in to get the rest of their fish on the stringers they left in their spot. Fish rolling all over where I was located. Just rolling in there! Prob hit it again on saturday


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> That’s my warm weather muddy area go to! If it ain’t muddy I’ll be rockin them camo crocs with socks!
> You just put the illy in hillbilly bro
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StarkFisherman (May 17, 2008)

80 gal coolers? Lol... I thought they set a 30 limit on them with only being able to keep two over 15 inches? I thought that started when the hybrids were stocked in Walborn and Deer Creek.... I'm probably wrong.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

30 fish total, 4 over 15"


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

set-the-drag said:


> Them boots and shorts are sexy lol



LOL,,, is right!
I noticed the same thing,,,, a SEXY statement for sure. ;>)
BUT, you know,,,, my psychologist would chew him out, for those 'chewed-up' nails & SORE LOOKING cuticles,,,, definitely a sign of MAJOR HYPERTENSION!

BRO NEEDS TO FISH MORE!!!?
'CHILL' 

After this CRAP is over, we should all chip in & get you a 'MAN-A-CURE'? 
I know a place down around Wheeling!


----------



## JDonz (Apr 30, 2012)

bobberbucket said:


> Good too see you changed your tune. Next time try contributing before you bash those who do.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually wise guy I never bashed anyone and I clearly stated my experience and what happened when I went out looks like You need to get out more or find something better to do than trying to correct me ... next time keep your smart*** comments to yourself .. 

I def contribute n have been a proud supporter of tall tails for years even before the owners now so keep doing what you do Tall Tails you’ll always have my support


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

Doboy said:


> LOL,,, is right!
> I noticed the same thing,,,, a SEXY statement for sure. ;>)
> BUT, you know,,,, my psychologist would chew him out, for those 'chewed-up' nails & SORE LOOKING cuticles,,,, definitely a sign of MAJOR HYPERTENSION!
> 
> ...


Hey now, my thumb nail is the best looking nail I got, you should see the rest of them lol. It’s a problem I haven’t been able to stop for 23 years now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

JDonz said:


> Actually wise guy I never bashed anyone and I clearly stated my experience and what happened when I went out looks like You need to get out more or find something better to do than trying to correct me ... next time keep your smart*** comments to yourself ..
> 
> I def contribute n have been a proud supporter of tall tails for years even before the owners now so keep doing what you do Tall Tails you’ll always have my support


 I’ll say what I want and I’ll laugh at you for being mad about it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

JDonz said:


> Actually wise guy I never bashed anyone and I clearly stated my experience and what happened when I went out looks like You need to get out more or find something better to do than trying to correct me ... next time keep your smart*** comments to yourself ..
> 
> I def contribute n have been a proud supporter of tall tails for years even before the owners now so keep doing what you do Tall Tails you’ll always have my support


Lol ok!! I'll waste no more time on that. Alot of talk on a keyboard! Have a great day! Fish on.


----------



## StarkFisherman (May 17, 2008)

If you all are accusing him of bashing someone, exactly what did he say as I have not read anything negative from him? No since in putting words/situations into someone's mouth.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

Side note, where those fish at today?!?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Side note, where those fish at today?!?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Berlin... side note, aren't you excited to go back to work?


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

johnboy111711 said:


> Berlin... side note, aren't you excited to go back to work?[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Yo johnboy I heard he was letting his girlfriend work and carry all the family load while he was chasing dinks in c5.


----------



## JDonz (Apr 30, 2012)

StarkFisherman said:


> If you all are accusing him of bashing someone, exactly what did he say as I have not read anything negative from him? No since in putting words/situations into someone's mouth.


Thank you Stark!!! Same thing i said, when have u ever read me being negative? Lol lame and Ill outfish this clown anyday i laugh at fools like bobberbucket... mad... nope not at all N as someone previously said, you have to care to be mad lmao


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

tim sapara said:


> 40 white bass these I kept[/QUOT
> 
> Never mind, wrong post....


----------



## DieHard1548 (Mar 10, 2016)

Easier said than done but don’t get offended by the opinion of someone you wouldn’t seek advice from! I enjoy your reports more than you know!


----------



## DieHard1548 (Mar 10, 2016)

DieHard1548 said:


> Easier said than done but don’t get offended by the opinion of someone you wouldn’t seek advice from! I enjoy your reports more than you know!


----------

